# Seiko 5 Regulation



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

I have just acquired a lovely old Seiko 5 automatic on a stainless steel Seiko bracelet.

(I have dated it at october 1976 on the Seiko site.)

It is losing about 68 seconds per day and I fancy trying my hand at regulating it.

It has two levers on the regulator and I have no idea which one to move or which way.

Does anyone have experience regulating this model?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If you look carefully at the hairspring you will see a sort of "guide" for the loop near the end of the hairspring. You should adjust this part and NOT the bit on the end of the hairspring. 68 seconds however seems too much for the adjustment though. I'm not sure (on this model) that there is this amount of adjustment. Use a wooden cocktail stick so as not to magnetise the spring.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

tixntox said:


> If you look carefully at the hairspring you will see a sort of "guide" for the loop near the end of the hairspring. You should adjust this part and NOT the bit on the end of the hairspring. 68 seconds however seems too much for the adjustment though. I'm not sure (on this model) that there is this amount of adjustment. Use a wooden cocktail stick so as not to magnetise the spring.
> 
> Mike


Thank you tixntox.

Sorry to be obtuse, but which way?

I have moved the "guide" towards the plus sign but it does not seem to have speeded up at all.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

regulation will only alter it by a few seconds at the most.

If it's so far out it'll need a service to get it running as it should


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

pg tips said:


> regulation will only alter it by a few seconds at the most.
> 
> If it's so far out it'll need a service to get it running as it should


Had a quote for a service today.

Â£59!!! Twice what I paid for the watch.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep, welcome to vintage watches!

I don't know for sure but ryte time might be a bit cheaper, Mac uses him a lot


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

pg tips said:


> yep, welcome to vintage watches!


This is so true... If I had to think about how much money I've spent in the last 40 years on my Accutron just for regular service...


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

t



BlueKnight said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > yep, welcome to vintage watches!
> ...


I have an N2 218 and an N7 Accuquartz that I have had from new and have not even spent Â£50 on the pair over the years.

Mind you the 218 is a non runner now but the Accuquartz loses only 8 seconds a month.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Ah! As I suspected, you must have more than a regulation problem. Sounds like a full service is the order of the day. If you don't want to go to that expense, you could probably buy another 5 for little money. They are excellent value at the mo', with New old stock ones around (See Roy's shop?)

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Ah! As I suspected, you must have more than a regulation problem. Sounds like a full service is the order of the day. If you don't want to go to that expense, you could probably buy another 5 for little money. They are excellent value at the mo', with New old stock ones around (See Roy's shop?)
> 
> Mike


A full service is not going to happen as I only wear it very occasionaly.

Another problem, self inflicted I'm embarrased to say, is that some how I have selected the alternative language on the day/date mech.

Can anyone tell me how to put it back to the English setting?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Try position 1 (pull out to first click) on the crown and turn it anti clockwise until it reads the correct day/language.

Mike


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> regulation will only alter it by a few seconds at the most.
> 
> If it's so far out it'll need a service to get it running as it should


Beg to differ a bit on that Pg with a Seiko 5.

Moving the correct peg can make a difference by minutes, unlike the fine screw regulator on a 2824-2

Here's the way you can do it:-

Make sure the watch is fully wound 1st.

Besides the case opener, I use the following approach:-

A good eye glass to stay fitted it your eye socket.(not permanently!!)

The most dust free room you have.

Sit at a good steady table.

Have a good bright table lamp over the watch.

Try to find a strong rigid item like a VERY fine watch makers screwdriver,

and make sure it is not magnetised, eg., will not pick up a pin!!

Use a good quartz watch as your test piece to check gain or loss

Hold your breath when you make the adjustment.

Make the tiniest of movements, i.e. a midges. As it's just the 2 pegs, DON'T move the peg with the screw in the end as this will affect the beat. Moving the other peg away to increase the gap between the 2 pegs will shorten the length of the hairspring in oscillation, and thus speed up the gain. Shorten the gap between the 2 pegs will lengthen the hairspring in oscillation, and slow up the beat making it slower.

Use the bottom edge of the fine screwdriver to push the peg at right angles to the flat pin as you look down on it. Better control of a fine movement that way!

Note the difference in seconds between the watch and the quartz, eg maybe 5 s say difference in the seconds read out between the two at the start. Check again after 2 or 3 hours. Compare again. If the mech. watch is then say 6 s + diff. then that means it has gained a second over the quartz in 3 hours.

In 24 hours, that would mean a gain of 8 s in 24hours.

Need then to move towards a loss or retard. Move a tiny midges as before to make slower, and repeat the check.

I've always succeeded with this.

Good luck, but you'll need a VERY steady hand. Hope this helps.

The peg to move is the one ove the balance wheel with the two tiny rivets:-


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Try position 1 (pull out to first click) on the crown and turn it anti clockwise until it reads the correct day/language.
> 
> Mike


Thanks but that doesn't work as there is no first click.

The date is advanced by clicking the crown in and the day by turning the hour hand forwards 24 hours.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think you do a gentle half push to get the day to only click once back to the english


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

pg tips said:


> I think you do a gentle half push to get the day to only click once back to the english


No that doesn't work. The crown is either in or out, there is no intermediate position.

The watch has an internal rotating bezel which is operated by the crown.

On the back is the model number Stainless Steel 6119-6023 Waterproof.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Griff said:


> Need then to move towards a loss or retard. Move a tiny midges as before to make slower, and repeat the check.
> 
> I've always succeeded with this.
> 
> ...


Thank you Griff, that was very helpfull.

I will let you know how successfull my amateur attempt at regulation is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

I followed griff's instruction and actually overshot. The 5 gained 28 seconds since 7pm yesterday so I have nudged the two rivet arm back towards the minus side.

Thanks griff for easy to understand advice.


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Cool, I think it will work out fine with a few attempts. Good to see you doing that, I'd do the same. If/when it finally packs up properly then take it for a service is probably the best solution (like you are doing). Might as well squeeze the last life out of it if it's cheapie one. I know, the servicing is totally expensive but I guess it does take some time, but still daym. Cheapest I found around here was Â£70.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Openended said:


> Cool, I think it will work out fine with a few attempts. Good to see you doing that, I'd do the same. If/when it finally packs up properly then take it for a service is probably the best solution (like you are doing). Might as well squeeze the last life out of it if it's cheapie one. I know, the servicing is totally expensive but I guess it does take some time, but still daym. Cheapest I found around here was Â£70.


I picked mine up buckshee, a mate had an Omega Speedmaster Moon Watch that I had my eye on for a couple of years.

He wanted Â£30 for the 5 but finally gave in and the Seiko came with it.

He has a cigar box full of 70s watches which I may be making an offer for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Try position 1 (pull out to first click) on the crown and turn it anti clockwise until it reads the correct day/language.
> 
> Mike


I found out today how to reset the correct language for the day.

To change the date the crown is pushed in once to advance by one digit.

To change the day I had been turnig the hands untill the correct day showed.

The correct way is to push the crown in to the second position and the day changes one click which is the alternate language, another click to the second position advances one day to the original language.

Eureka.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Update.

I have managed to regulate the "5" successfully using Griff's instructions.

It is now gaining 8 seconds per day on average. 

Using the same method my Omega Seamaster Moon Watch is now well within the official -3 to +6 seconds per day.

Thank you Griff.


----------

